# Plexiglass homemade tank divider



## The Guy

This is my homemade tank divider I made from 1/4" plexiglass, I cut it with a jig saw to the size required for the inside measurements of the tank, in this case 20 Gallon Layed out and drilled 170 - 3/8" holes using a flat hole bit, then i removed any burrs with a larger standard bit. It took Approx. 2 hours to make it. Below are pictures: 








In the tank:


----------



## m_class2g

well done looks great!


----------



## bonsai dave

Looking good laurie. Where did you get the piece of acrylic from?


----------



## hondas3000

I used to make divider too but after 30 holes drill I find its taken too long so I just cut a straight line with table saw instead . Your holes is good as I can see it line up properly so you did mark it before drill.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

So where's mine Laurie:bigsmile:

Need one to catch out a few "bugger" fish in my 165g. Figure the best way would be to trap the bad fish on one side rather than chase it all over the place.

Looks good. Very professional


----------



## The Guy

hondas3000 said:


> I used to make divider too but after 30 holes drill I find its taken too long so I just cut a straight line with table saw instead . Your holes is good as I can see it line up properly so you did mark it before drill.


 Yes, drilling all holes is very labour intensive, I used a piece of egg crate to layout the holes.


----------



## Casey8

What is your buggers this time, Anthony ? I may be interested if you can catch them


----------



## The Guy

bonsai dave said:


> Looking good laurie. Where did you get the piece of acrylic from?


 They had it in a box of junk where I work to be thrown out when I was cleaning up.


----------



## The Guy

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> So where's mine Laurie:bigsmile:
> 
> Need one to catch out a few "bugger" fish in my 165g. Figure the best way would be to trap the bad fish on one side rather than chase it all over the place.
> 
> Looks good. Very professional


 Thanks: 165 g would be 1 big piece of acrylic and a whole lot of drilling LOL :lol:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Casey8 said:


> What is your buggers this time, Anthony ? I may be interested if you can catch them


I'm looking at catching out my 2 Sgt. Major damsels and my Candy Hogfish.


----------



## bigfry

Very nicely done.

I tried once before on a smaller thinner piece of acrylic. I couldn't keep the holes aligned straight even marked.


----------



## Pamela

That's the nicest tank divider that I've ever seen, good job!


----------



## cichlid

Ive always wondered about using window screen material.


----------



## The Guy

I guess as long as the screen is nylon, what would you use for the frame?


----------



## effox

That looks really impressive actually, very professional.

I wouldn't had the patience or preciseness to be able to pull that off.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

